
Charles-Henri Sanson, Royal Executioner (2018) - vezycash
https://www.headstuff.org/culture/history/charles-henri-sanson-royal-executioner/
======
Jugurtha
Here[^1] is a discussion on an article entitled _" What was it like to be an
executioner in the Middle Ages?"_.

[^1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20792442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20792442)

